# Hello everyone!



## mom2raggies (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi! I'm Teresa from Alabama and the proud mom to two ragdoll girls, Simone and Samantha. I look forward to getting to know other cat lovers on the forum.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum and we'd love to see your ragdolls.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...ya got pics of those kitties? Ya know we need pics or we go into withdrawl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Teresa! Looking forward to hearing more about you and your kitties


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy to meet you Teresa


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Teresa


----------



## mom2raggies (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind welcome! I'll have to get pics of my girls posted soon.


----------

